
Ask HN: How does one keep up with the flood of messages on HN? - m33k44
There are many messages posted on HN everyday. But not all of them interests me or are useful to my work.<p>So how does everyone on this platform find posts that are relevant to them without having to go through so many messages or having to frequently keep an eye on every post that is made on this forum?
======
jefurii
I just accept that I'm going to miss things. I use an RSS reader to keep up
with blogs that I care about and with a couple news portals, and I have
certain sites like HN that I visit one or a couple times per day, but I gave
up trying to read everything. I've got a life to live, things to do, people I
love that I want to maintain healthy relationships with. I'm not a machine for
viewing and notarizing things on the Internet.

Before the web and Google and Wikipedia and blogs, simply knowing obscure
information could be an advantage. It just wasn't possible for the average
person to expose themselves to as much information as we do now. It took work,
you had to be active, you had to buy magazines and newspapers and you had to
physically go to the library and get to know the reference librarians. You had
to learn how to use microfilm readers and you had to take notes or photocopy
things by hand. We no longer have to do all that. But now I think taking time
away from the flood to develop skills brings advantage.

I'm not a fan of Jaron Lanier and I'm not one of those people who thinks we
should all withdraw from the Internet. But we do have to develop skills and
information hygiene. You can't eat everything at the buffet every day and
remain healthy forever. You have to pick and choose.

------
mike-cardwell
RSS + Regex:

    
    
      mike@snake:~$ rss --list|grep -i ycombinat
      155. https://news.ycombinator.com/rss
      mike@snake:~$ rss --list-grep 155
      74. title = (?i)\b((e-?|web)?mail|hardenize|irc|internet relay chat|grpc|hashicorp|rust|debian|c\+\+|perl|(bit|name)coin|tor|pgp|gpg|gnupg|openpgp|digitalocean|ovh|linode|grepular|email\s*privacy\s*tester|parsemail|ssl|https|backdoor|apache|exim|distribut|peer (to|2) peer|vpn|secur|anonym|webrtc|torrent|webtorrent|nextcloud|owncloud|graphql)(ity|ous|e?s|ing?|ed?)?\b
      mike@snake:~$
    

Plus occasional browsing when I'm bored

------
karmakaze
I made hackerer.news more as a way for me to spend less time reading HN than
catching all the stories. I quickly scan stories by day and clicking the
heading switches to Recent, and Ask/Show. You can sometimes click the Show HN
⏱/▽ to change the sorting. I often find stories with tens of votes more
interesting than ones with hundreds (just good to be aware of).

[0] [https://hackerer.news](https://hackerer.news)

------
muzani
Don't. There's an opportunity cost to keeping up. It's okay to miss out.

Or otherwise hire an intern to refresh your feed and send a report of the good
ones every day.

------
andrewstuart
Just obsessively visit every few minutes.

~~~
imhoguy
Thanks goodness there is _noprocrast_.

------
sethammons
I need to check here less. Like, waaaay less. I wake up and check all the post
titles on the front page and in Ask. Then I glace again nearly every time I'm
idle. I need to get back to at most once a day and more like once a week.

------
tmaly
I use [http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/) to look for top posts

and I look at the Ask section to see if I can be of any help or to learn from
others.

Other than that, I cannot keep up with the messages, nor do I try to.

------
quickthrower2
If you can search by keyword, try
[https://hn.algolia.com](https://hn.algolia.com) and search, and you can order
by date.

------
aprdm
I try to check it once a week through hn.algolia for the most popular in last
week / month. Don't feel like I miss too much by that approach.

------
thedevindevops
Alternate between the Ask, New and From pages (FYI if you click the domain
next to a shared link you get all the links From just that domain)

